# Puppy tummy troubles



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Petsmart carries blue buffalo now if that helps. I switched to large breed puppy and it has helped. Solid poops since. I believe it is not as rich, to give big dogs a chance to grow. Also a vet consult may be in order (if you haven't done so yet). A course of Flagyl or antibiotics might be all that is needed. I found a spoon of plain yogurt every meal stopped the horrible gas. The home made sounds like a good thing if you have the time. Gut issues are so awful because there are way to many possibilities. Hope things resolve soon.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LuvPoo said:


> I've tried pure protein diets on another pooch with terrible results.


Pure protein diet? This is _quite_ different from a raw diet. If you were truly feeding a "pure protein" diet, now wonder you saw terrible results! 

A raw diet consists of 80% meat, 10% bone, and 10% organ. If you were feeding pure meat without the organ or the bone, your dog would have been missing many essential nutrients and would likely have severe nutritional deficiencies.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My mini had tummy troubles off and on when he was younger. He ended up being diagnosed with Giardi, which we treated, and then was diaganosed later with whipworms. After we finished the whipworm treatment (which was rough because the medicine gave him worse diarrhea) he has been pretty stable.

He did very well on Wellness Just for Puppy. It has grains, but so-called "better" grains (no corn, wheat or soy). I switched him to the Wellness Small Breed formula when he was older, but he started getting itchy so I am in the process of switching him over to Taste of the Wild. We will see how that goes.

We also give him a tablespoon of plain yogurt everyday, plus other foods mixed into his kiibble, such as cooked eggs, cooked chicken, cottage cheese, small amounts of fruits and veggies.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Dexter did very well on Innova Large Breed Puppy as a puppy. I would rule out giardia and worms with tummy problems in a young pup, though. These things don't always show up in stool samples, though. Have you tried a course of metronidazole to see if it helps?


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

My pup is the same age - 5.5 months - and has the same troubles. 

I took her to the vet last week to see if we could find anything. The vet said it wasn't parasites, but gave her 2 different antibiotics that we just finished with.

Whenever she has the runs, we switch to homemade white rice and chicken meat for a few days, then take her back to kibble. I use Orijen, but also mix in things like chicken broth, chicken meat, fish meat, bananas, carrots, etc on occasion. It's hard to know exactly what she eats or does because I'm at work all day and she is cared for by housekeeper and dog walker. But we're going to see if this recent antibiotic treatment ends the problem, and otherwise will be starting a new program of record-keeping by all involved in her care as to what she eats and when. 

I feel your frustration. It's no fun to see your pup sick! Good luck...


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

My BT had the same problems. The vet tested him for parasites, and even though he tested negative, decided to treat him anyway, since whipworms don't show up in the test 60% of the time. We also changed his food from TOTW Pacific Stream, to limited ingredient Natural Balance Potato and Duck. After only a week, we can see the diference!


----------

